# Setting hundreds of goals



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've decided to set more than a hundred challenges/goals for myself in 2008. They will vary from being extremely easy to very hard(for me). Most of these challenges are designed to be quick and can be accomplished in less than a day(some in mere seconds).

Many of the challenges I have already accomplished in the past and already do regularly, but I will use them to boost my confidence as I work my way up. The order of difficulty is somewhat important. Ideally I should do them in order so I'm desensitized gradually to the more difficult goals. More likely I will spread some of the medium to harder goals out, because I don't think its a good idea to have them all bunched together at the end of the year.

Example of an easy one
Saying hi to a older woman
Saying hi to a older man

Example of medium ones
Going to the mall on the weekend(day)
Going to the mall on the weekend(night)
Ask someone at work if they want to go fishing

Example of harder ones
Try to meet someone from online(I say try, because this goal is also influenced by the other person.)
Ask a woman out(this one might be too hard to list at the moment)

So far I have only come up with 20 challenges, but I just started this tonight. My goal is to come up with over 200. The ranking is going to be hard on some of the challenges.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Some challenges will be personal, but if anyone is interested I can modify the list and post it when I am done.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey slylikeafox,

I really like what you are doing. Sounds like a really good system to work with. I also like the taste of the few goals you posted. Good luck with working on your list. Goals are terrific for motivation. I hope you slowly, surely, master and/or achieve all of them. Again good luck!

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Gerard. I'll try to do them slowly, but sometimes I have a bad habit of rushing things.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Please post it here. I'm often thinking about little challenges, and it would be nice to get some fresh ideas.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll post it in a couple of days or so. My list only has about 35 challenges on it now. Its harder than I thought, so I might need to lower my goal to less than a hundred.

I might add my list early though and edit as I add more. This would be great, because I could get suggestions.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have edited some of these for names and removed some that do not apply to SA.

Anymore suggestions would be appreciated.

*My List December 21, 2007*

Easy

Say hi to a women :yes 
Say hi to a man :yes 
Wave to someone while driving :yes 
Honk my horn while driving :yes 
Reply to a topic on a message board :yes 
Post a topic on a message board :yes 
Try to get a new e-pal :yes 
Say hi to a man around my age :yes 
Say hi to a women around my age :yes 
Call a business. :yes 
Go to the library :yes 
Burp in public :yes
Don't hold a door open for someone :yes
Drop pencil off desk at school :yes
Ask someone for the time :yes
Yawn within earshot of someone else :yes
Go into a business just to use the bathroom :yes
Give too little money when buying something. :yes
Cough or clear my throat frequently in public :yes

Medium

Go fishing at Vet's Park :yes
Go fishing at Smith Park :yes
Go fishing at the State Park :yes
Send friend a letter :yes 
Call a friend I haven't talked to in awhile :yes
Go to the mall(day) :yes 
Go the the mall(night) :yes
Ask friend if he wants to go fishing :yes
Make eye contact with someone :yes
Ask coworker if he wants to go fishing
Start a conversation with someone from class :yes 
Ask a question during class :yes 
Ride the bus :yes 
Walk in the business district :yes 
Smile at someone.
Read at the park :yes
Show up at my friends house unexpected
Write to my newspaper's people's forum
Drive at 5 mph below speed limit for 4 miles :yes
Don't shave for a week :yes
Eat in a public place :yes 
Compliment a stranger
Ask a question about a product before buying it :yes
Read a topic on a message board that I have avoided reading. I started the topic :yes 
Tell my friend a joke :yes
Hum within earshot of someone else
Yawn within earshot of someone you don't know :yes 
Yawn loudly within earshot of someone else :yes
Ask a clerk where an item is located in a business
Tell a telemarketer that they sound sexy on the phone :yes
Be indecisive when ordering at a restaurant.
Whistle while walking by people
Ask for directions
Stand in front of an entrance
Make a prank call

Medium-Hard

Go to the mall on the weekend(day) :yes 
Go to the mall on the weekend(night) :yes
Post an ad trying to meet someone online :yes
Rent a canoe :yes
Go perch fishing on the Miss Port Austin
Go to a bar alone
Try to talk to someone on the phone that I met online
Try to meet someone in person from the internet.
Wear a shirt that is too small
Practice casting a fishing rod at a park :yes
Meditate at a park
Talk loudly on a cell phone
Give the wrong answer in class :yes
Stand in the middle of the hallway at school
Drive at 10 mph below speed limit for 2 miles :yes
Try to start a SAS gathering in Michigan :yes
Wave to drivers while standing next to a busy street
Take a short walk without grooming my hair :yes
Hum loudly within earshot of someone else
Hum loudly within earshot of someone you don't know
Yawn loudly within earshot of someone you don't know :yes 
Ask a stranger if he/she has change for a dollar
Tell someone at work a joke :yes
Post a picture of myself on SAS :yes
Spill something or drop something in the presence strangers :yes
Wear a piece of clothing inside-out while in public
Trip myself in public
Bring more items up to the cashier than I can afford
Blast loud music through your car system with all the windows rolled down :yes
When someone is behind me, walk really slow
Walk up to a complete stranger and pretend like I know them
Ask an employee about a fake product
Walk down the middle of a sidewalk, forcing other people to walk around me
Laugh for no reason in public
Go into a shop just as it's closing and spend a long time looking around
Lye about my name to someone
Make a prank call to somebody and insist that I have the right number

Hard (These are optional)

Play trading up
Ask a woman out
Complain about dyed fish at pet shop
Use the express checkout with clearly more than the allowed number of items

I marked ideas suggested by people from SAS in blue

*Accomplished* :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey slylikeafox, 

I like your goals. The difficult curve seems about right. Well for me that is. Anyway, good luck with achieving them all.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Did you see my "Halloween Goals Game" thread? I'll share the list I made for that...

1. __ Maintain eye contact with someone you don't know for over two seconds ("one-one-thousand, two-one-thousand..."). If they break eye contact too early, it doesn't count.
2. __ Smile at a stranger you deem attractive or pleasant.
3. __ Say a greeting "hello/hey/good morning/etc" to at least 5 people in one day.
4. __ Eat in a public place, in sight of others.
5. __ Take a short walk in a crowded area.
6. __ Take a short walk without combing/grooming your hair (can be combined with the above challenge) in sight of others.
7. __ Compliment a stranger.
8. __ Compliment a stranger's pet (again, possible to be combined with other goals).
9. __ When out to buy a product or food item, ask a question about the product/food before buying (a question you wouldn't ask normally).
10. __ Ask three strangers for the time in one 24-hour period (not necessarily all in one day... 24-hours). 
11. __ Hum loudly within earshot of someone you don't know.
12. __ Whistle within earshot of someone you don't know.
13. __ Yawn loudly within earshot of someone you don't know.
14. __ Ask a stranger for directions.
15. __ Don't avoid answering any phone calls until the end of Halloween due to anxiety (if no calls, or none when you're available/home, you've already won, haha).
16. __ Find someone wearing a Halloween costume, and say it's scary/funny/spooky/etc (comment on it, basically).
17. __ Ask a stranger if he/she has change for a dollar.
18. __ Talk to someone who you don't usually contact (sibling, friend, etc.).
19. __ Spill something or drop something in the presence of multiple strangers.
20. __ Tell someone you've never told before about your experience with social anxiety.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

What hard goals ardrum!

Gerard


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm going to set some goals myself.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, thats a great list ardrum. I'll add some of those

One I came up with today is to play a game of trading up. If you have heard of the guy who traded a paperclip for a house, trading up was the game that inspired him. I don't plan on getting anywhere close to trading for a house though. This would rank as a very hard challenge, because its weird telling someone that you want to trade something worthless for something of value. Would be easiest played with people you know. I think trying with strangers would be too much for me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Gerard. I wish you luck on achieving your goals as well.

Some of my challenges would work better if I did them multiple times, like asking a woman out. I think I'm going to stick with one time each. If I decide to do more it will just be a bonus.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I haven't been working on these goals, but I've accomplished some of them

Reply to a topic on a message board
Post a topic on a message board
Call a business
Ask a question about a product before buying it
Go to the mall(day)
Start a conversation with someone from class
Ask a question during class
Eat in a public place
Go to the mall on the weekend(day)

I have also done some of the ones about saying hi to people, but I don't know which ones.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's still great. Keep at it. You are dong well.

Good luck slylikeafox.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Gerard

Today I accomplished 
"Say hi to a man around my age"


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats slylikeafox.

Best wishes on more triumphs.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today I accomplished

Say hi to a women
Say hi to a man
Wave to someone while driving
Honk my horn while driving
Say hi to a women around my age


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks ardum. I'm debating if I should add posting a picture of myself on SAS to the list. I will probably end up adding it


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, that's a good one.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Added to goal list

1.Go to the library
2.Tell my friend a joke
3.Tell someone at work a joke
4.Read a topic on a message board that I have avoided reading. I started the topic
5.Post a picture of myself on SAS

So far

52 goals(not including optional ones)
15 Accomplished 
29% Accomplished
15% of year has passed

I think I'm doing good


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More challenges are always welcomed!

Edit- Changed "Ask friend if he wants to go ice fishing" to just fishing. It's almost March, and I have been trying to distance myself from the person I intended that for. I'll ask someone else.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing well there!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Accomplished 7 more goals. Making 43% of the goals accomplished

Go to the library
Yawn within earshot of someone else
Yawn within earshot of someone you don't know
Yawn loudly within earshot of someone else
Yawn loudly within earshot of someone you don't know
Ride the bus
Read a topic on a message board that I have avoided reading. I started the topic

As strange as it sounds, the last one was the hardest. My heart was beating really hard. Luckily everyone who replied was positive. It's over with now. Who knows I might even give it a bump.

After spring break ends I'll be adding about 40 new goals to the list. Most of them are borrowed or inspired from the posts about shame exercises


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Another three goals accomplished today(48% accomplished)

1.Send friend a letter
2.Try to get a new e-pal

3.Walk in the business district - I did this one for over a half hour, so I couldn't cheat. While in a cross walk some people yelled insults at me. I just ignored them


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice job, sly!

Yeah, I get insults when I go running from time to time. It's inevitable when you encounter hundreds or even thousands of people.

I thought I was in the movie "Deliverance" once... This hillbilly guy in his pickup went, "Queeerrss run!" I didn't respond, and he drove by again to make his astute pronouncement. People are weird. :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

lol Yea, there are some real nut jobs out there. Thats part of the reason why I don't like walking roads out in the country anymore. At least with side walks you sort of have something between them and you. I also used to get people asking me if I needed a ride. Some guys from my high school didn't seem to believe me that I walk for fun.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday I posted pics of myself on SAS. This was one of my toughest goals so far. Most of the people on SAS are nice, but I still hate to post pics of myself. I'll probably force myself to do it again

I added more goals today. Most were inspired or borrowed from the topics about shame exercises. I now have 91 goals with 27 accomplished. So almost 30% of my goals are accomplished.

Two more optional goals were also added. The dyed fish one is optional, because I don't know if the pet store will still have dyed fish when I decide to do this. The express lane one is optional, because I don't usually buy very much.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

You look great slylikeafox. 

Good luck with the rest of your goals. You are doing awesome. Congratulations. I hope you continue your successes. 

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Gerard. You and Ardrum are always very supportive to the people on "Goal Setting"

I accomplished another three goals today.

Don't hold a door open for someone - I didn't let the door hit anybody in the face. I was far enough ahead that they weren't in danger. This one I did twice

Drop pencil off desk at school - I found this one to be surprisingly difficult. I was kind of nervous and kept bumping the pencil too lightly to knock it off. I thought this one would be a piece of cake.

Drive at 5 mph below speed limit for 4 miles - I ended up dong this for 9 miles, because there wasn't much traffic. I'm trying really hard not to take the easy way out on these challenges. This was done in 50, 45, 35, and 25 mph speed zones.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

slylikeafox said:


> Thanks Gerard. You and Ardrum are always very supportive to the people on "Goal Setting"
> 
> I accomplished another three goals today.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I could see these as being a bit more difficult. I've noticed that sometimes I have trouble doing something that simply calls attention to myself, even if it isn't likely to lead to disapproval. The pencil dropping task, for instance, falls into that category. It's not like people start thinking about what a horrible person you are for dropping a pencil though. :lol

It's fun to do these challenges though. You really learn more about yourself when you do things like this, rather than just submit to avoidance.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Accomplished another 4. That makes 34 total or 37%

Drive at 10 mph below speed limit for 2 miles (I did this one on a two lane highway)
Tell my friend a joke
Burp in public
Cough or clear my throat frequently in public


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I love your approach. Don't put pressure on quantity.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've accomplished 43 goals or 47% of my goals

Give the wrong answer in class 
Try to start a SAS gathering in Michigan
Go fishing at Smith Park 
Call a friend I haven't talked to in awhile 
Go fishing at the State Park 
Go fishing at Vet's Park 
Go into a business just to use the bathroom 
Read at the park
Don't shave for a week - This one was hard. I was nervous to go out towards the end.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just accomplished "Take a short walk without grooming my hair". It's been awhile since I last compleated a goal.

48% completed


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I love your list it seems that your trying to draw attention to yourself so that you can remind yourself that people looking at you isn't the worst thing in the world. 

Wear a shirt thats too small. Wave to cars driving by. Good Luck with all of these.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. That shirt one is going to be a tough one(I'm self-conscious about my weight). 

I have lost my momentum. I really need to accomplish a few more goals. Lately, I just have the attitude that some of the things on the list really make me nervous, and I don't want to do them. What nerve I had, seems to be going down the toilet. I'll have to get over this. Everything I've listed should be doable, so I'm the only thing standing in the way.

accomplished "Blast loud music through your car system with all the windows rolled down." 49% of the goals completed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Accomplished
Ask friend if he wants to go fishing
Go to the mall on the weekend(night) - Went to the movie Get Smart, with a friend
Rent a canoe - It was really a kayak, but I think it should count. The point of this goal was to get out around people. I was nervous during this goal. I was the only person who went on the river alone.

52% of goals accomplished


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great slylikeafox. It sounds like you are doing well. The kayaking sounded like fun. Good luck with the rest!

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks. Kayaking was fun after the bus ride. I was just thrown on a bus, filled with strange people. Didn't really have time to adjust. Thought the ride to the launch site was never going to end. Met some nice people out on the river though. Kept running into a nice old couple with kids. My kayak was faster than their canoe, so I kept catching up with them each time I took a break. We chatted a bit. Helped some other canoers, when they lost a paddle.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds great I have tried so many different ways talking to people that just makes my anxiety worse. although I am getting to the point i dont care much as I use to.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea it can be really hard talking to people, especially strangers. People around my age and women I'm attracted to are my biggest weakness in that area.

Accomplished "Make eye contact with someone" yesterday. I tried it on multiple people to ensure that it counted. It is hard to say how long of eye contact I should have been going for.

***Just wanted to mention that I've started working on my next list. It will have all the challenges of this list, plus more


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Three more goals in three days

Practice casting a fishing rod at a park - There were a few people. It started to rain, so I had to leave after only 15 minutes.

Go the the mall(night) - Saw Hellboy 2 at the mall, with a friend. Didn't like it as much as the first. Seemed like they tried to combine Men in Black, Lord of the Rings, and Hellboy all into one film.

Ask someone for the time - Asked a greeter at a department store.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tell a joke to someone at work

59% of goals accomplished


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Two more

Give too little money when buying something - This one wasn't too great. I was charged $12.06 at KFC, but only gave $12.05. The cashier hesitated at first, but didn't tell me that I was short. I ended up going back inside when they screwed up my order.

Tell a telemarketer that they sound sexy on the phone - Seemed like I was never going to get a live telemarketer(most were recordings). Thankfully I got a woman :lol Told her she sounded sexy and listened only long enough for her to pause in surprise. My dad said I should have listened for the reaction, but I think it was better than nothing.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^^ Hahaha, fun!


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

slylikeafox said:


> Two more
> 
> Give too little money when buying something - This one wasn't too great. I was charged $12.06 at KFC, but only gave $12.05. The cashier hesitated at first, but didn't tell me that I was short. I ended up going back inside when they screwed up my order.
> 
> Tell a telemarketer that they sound sexy on the phone - Seemed like I was never going to get a live telemarketer(most were recordings). Thankfully I got a woman :lol Told her she sounded sexy and listened only long enough for her to pause in surprise. My dad said I should have listened for the reaction, but I think it was better than nothing.


I just came across this thread. You've got great motivation and diligence. That's wonderful.

I laughed so hard when I read you told a telemarketer she was sexy. That's funny as hell and it takes a lot of huevos. haha

Btw, you should've given $1 short, see if he would've told you.

Keep it up, I'll be following this thread.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, Sure glad a woman called instead of a man :lol

yea, felt like I kind of cheated with that small amount of money. I've done worse by mistake. Maybe I'll give this one another go sometime.


----------

